# Tips for taking better photos of your deer.



## Hoss

With hunting season nearly upon us, here's some:

*Tips for taking better photos of your deer.*
The Administrators and Moderators at Woody's/GON understand that our members are proud of their deer harvest as they should be. We want our members to share their photos with all of us on this site. The whitetail deer is a magnificent animal and we as hunters have a great deal of respect for the species. Attention to details when photographing your trophy will preserve the memories of your hunt for the future. 
Here are some tips for taking and sharing your pictures
1. Clean up your deer as best you can before you take your photo. This can easily be done with water, wash away as much of the bloody areas as possible. 
2. If possible take your photos in the field or in natural setting. 
3. Position the animal in front of you, place your deer on its abdomen with the front legs folded back under the chest. Pull the rear legs up under the belly of the deer for a natural look. Harvest photos are easiest to take before your deer gets to stiff. 
4. Try to position the camera at the level of the deer's head or lower. You can use a mini tripod, or have a friend take the photo for you. 
5. Hold your trophy by the hide on the scruff of the neck, and avoid putting your hands on the antlers.
6. If you field dress your deer prior to your photo being taken try and avoid open body cavities and move your deer away from the field dressing area.
7. Try not to take the photo with the tongue hanging out of your deer. 
8. Relax and Smile! 
We hope that the above tips will assist you the next time you take your harvest photo. If you are having trouble posting your photo, or want some help editing it, please contact one of the administrators or moderators. 
Good luck deer hunting, and please keep those photos coming.


----------



## leo

*Fine tips Hoss*

That trophy pic is worth the extra effort it takes to look good 

Thanks for posting these tips


----------



## gadeerwoman

Even putting a few leaves or grass over blood helps. And for petes sake, don't take a pix of you or your kid sitting on the deer! And take plenty of pictures....a entire roll of film if you are using a film camera...using different angles. Better to have too many pictures of a trophy than to wish you had taken a few more when it's too late. Avoid vehicles and buildings in the background. And SMILE ! A good quality, pleasing poses of you and your game takes only a few minutes! Make it look like something you'd see on a magazine cover.


----------



## FERAL ONE

also if you are using a digital camera, use it at the highest setting. you want the highest quality you can get. this is also helpful if photos need to be tweaked. the higher the density, the easier it is to fix redeye or  other problems. i have photo shopped to cover up gaping bullet holes and have digitally removed tongues that were hanging out for folks. it is easier the higher density the picture is. i would be glad to help folks do this if they need to. ( no i will not make the antlers larger !!!! )  just shoot me a pm. also dont forget to take a few with fill flash. force the flash on, this will eliminate shadows under hats  and stuff like that. i take all of my deer and game pics this way. i take them in auto and if the camera does not flash i take a few more with fill flash. if it flashes, i take a few without just to compare the colors and shadows. if it is worth taking the picture, it is worth it to do it right.


----------



## Michael Lee

BUMP


----------



## Gadget

Good advice. It took me an hour to get the pic in my avatar, worth every minute !!


----------



## Michael Lee

BUMP!!


----------



## BowChilling

Another thing we do is use glass eyes on deer that have been dead for several hours. This is a trick we learned from the GON crew.

You can buy a quality set for about $12 from your local taxidermist. They are concave and will slip right over the deers real eye for a more natural look.

These pics were made the day after this deer was killed.


----------



## Gadget

BowChilling said:


> Another thing we do is use glass eyes on deer that have been dead for several hours. This is a trick we learned from the GON crew.
> 
> You can buy a quality set for about $12 from your local taxidermist. They are concave and will slip right over the deers real eye for a more natural look.
> 
> These pics were made the day after this deer was killed.




cool, hadn't heard of that trick.


----------

